# Boole-Deusto y Proteus



## RoCkY_BaLbOa (Ene 8, 2008)

Hola,es bastante importante.
Yo hago la maquina de  estados en el Boole,creo el archivo JEDEC...y luego en el Proteus quiero meterlo en un componente para simularlo,¿Alguien sabe el nombre del componente donde he de meter la extension .JED?

Muchas Gracias


----------



## migue01 (Abr 24, 2008)

ese es un un componente llamado AMg22v10, hay le da doble clic al componmente y busca la ubicacion del .jed


----------



## rinver (Sep 21, 2008)

puedes utilizar cualquier pld del proteus...


----------

